# spartan Model 75 Universal Power Feed Assembly



## joarmape (Nov 10, 2015)

is this spartan (Model 75 Universal Power Feed Assembly) the same model that comes with spartan 2001 machine which is also called Dial A? 
since if its the same thing it can be use on both models 2001,300 and 100 i think. thank you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes they are all the same


----------



## joarmape (Nov 10, 2015)

thank you jerry you are on top of this !


----------

